# Goat losing hair, fuzzy?



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

My 3 yo Nubian doe (chardonnay) seems to be losing her hair... I just noticed it today, so it has to have happened relatively quickly ( like 2-3 days) since I last had a good look at her... 
She isn't losing it completely or in patches so much as it just seems like it's thinning and there's just a really thin "undercoat" sort of thing. It also seems like her hair (or what's let of it) has fleecy stuff matted around it... she's always had that, but I'm not sure if there's more or it just seems like it because her hair isn't as thick.
She still seems to be acting normal and she's eating/drinking like normal... my only thought was that it's been getting warmer here... could she be sort of losing her winter coat? Any other ideas? Thanks : )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Most likely losing her winter coat but pics would help determine if it's a "normal" shedding.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Following. One of my does is doing the same thing


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive been brushing my goats out...some have a thick white fuzzy cotton like under hair that Im combing out...we call it winter fluff...now that weather is getting warmer we will see coats thin...as long as you cant see skin through it or it becoming bare or patches...also skin should not be scabby or scaly...brushing and combing really helps get it off faster...


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Following also. It sounds like Whimsy is describing the hair coat thinning as well as the undercoat. I have a buckling doing that--he gets the same as the other boys, and additional supplements, but--!?


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

Alright, so I probably shouldn't worry unless she starts acting strange? I'll try and see if I can snag someone to help me take a pic later... she's kinda squirmy ; )


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's a pic of my doe that is doing this. Her normal outer coat has almost completely fallen out and is replaced by this downy, ultra-soft coat


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

zinc deficiency can cause hair lose but that usually leaves nasty course hair. How does her skin look? Where are you located?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Has she kidded lately? My vet said stress can do it also but I would also think Zinc and maybe Vit D def. It could just be loosing her winter coat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we had some hair loss in a few who were on antibiotics for a long period of time...the liver needed a good detox and hair grew back nicely..
I would be sure she is getting her fair share of loose minerals...check her skin, be sure its not crusty...any flakes ?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

All of mine shed exactly that way. They shed the really long waterproof hairs, them they shed the down, and end up with about an 1/2 inch coat for the summer.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah rebel that's exactly what mine looks like!
Her skin is normal, not scaly or anything. We're located in maine so the winter's just getting over here... (its about time...)
We didn't breed her this year, or any of our does for that matter. We moved and didn't find a good buck ; ) 
I'll make sure she gets some minerals tonight and see if she's really eating them or not. Thanks for the help : )


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Well my doe had listeriosis and was getting antibiotics for almost a month straight. So definitely could be from that. She was bred but either didn't settle or baby slipped early on since she was sick. She doesn't seem to have flaky skin but a lot of my other does have "dandruff". They seem to do this every year at this time.


----------

